# SANTA PAULA 805



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


>


Good show let's do it.


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

viejitos in the house uffin:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

Great show last year. . .:thumbsup:


----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Cruisers C.C. Will be There!:yes:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds good...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj on board...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Big dance contest going down...


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

You can register day of show.TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Its going down, and the Cholo dj will be right in the middle of it all...calling all pop-lockers


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

ROLL CALL. . .
NEW VISION C.C
CRUISERS C.C
LATIN LORDS C.C


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where you at 805 and all the surrounding area clubs...


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Build it my brother, and they will come...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where you at 805...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors needed...


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite life Santa Barbara will be their to support the homies :thumbsup:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nite life Santa Barbara will be their to support the homies :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Nite life Santa Barbara will be their to support the homies :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:drama:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

... TTT ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

:h5:TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:yes:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....:yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## AGCutty (May 30, 2008)

TOUCH OF STYLE will support :thumbsup:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

AGCutty said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE will support :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

2
T
M
F
T:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on out and play 805.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

QVO>>>


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

TTMT goin down sunday april 14th SANTA PAULA everyone welcome. CLASIQUE TOUCH S.P EXCLUSIVES ONLY FILTROS


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

whats up 818 you guys rollin this sunday?


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

japos 84 said:


> :nicoderm:


 Talkd 2 john last week we have a place on site 2 park ur trailers bro. mark


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> Talkd 2 john last week we have a place on site 2 park ur trailers bro. mark


 :thumbsup: thanks for the info mark, see you there....:yes:


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:drama:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

no problem. coffee n pastries will be there when u roll in brother.


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

wht up primo?


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

q-vo cholo d.j


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

TTT.Afternoon bump off to work my brothers


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> q-vo cholo d.j


:machinegun::thumbsup::guns:TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup: WERE TAKIN IT 2 THE TOP 805


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> :thumbsup: WERE TAKIN IT 2 THE TOP 805


What up primo. . .lets do this ttmft :wave::drama:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

... TTT ...


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup: 805 ttt


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

count down 805


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

TTT... CLASIQUE TOUCH EXCLUSIVES ONLY N ALL 805 C.C Making it LIVE


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> TTT... CLASIQUE TOUCH EXCLUSIVES ONLY N ALL 805 C.C Making it LIVE


:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

TTT...EVERYDAY EVERYWAY...805 WAY:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


>


Relax63 will b there


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:...


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:NO PISTO 4 ME THIS SATURDAY...:nono: DAmn


----------



## El ALEX (Apr 11, 2009)

TTT ITS GOING TO BE GOOD


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## relax63 (Mar 24, 2010)

raiderg12 said:


>


Hey homie u got a spot to park a trailer let me ni grasias aztec pride cc


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

sure do homie not a problem...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This was a show...good looking out 805


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't believe there were that many cars at this show. Thats what i call support for a local school. Thanks again Dukes CC Tucson for hooking up the dance contest...


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks to all car clubs and solo riders that came out to support and to the cholo DJ:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks 4 all the support brothers good show next year more categories 4 bicycles. thanks again cholo d.j ...


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks 4 support 805 c.c good show next yr. more catergories 4 bikes...cholo d.j wuz the bomb


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> thanks 4 support 805 c.c good show next yr. more catergories 4 bikes...cholo d.j wuz the bomb



Thanks my brother. My family and I had a blast.


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

ANY PICS OF THE SHOW???:dunno: TOUCH OF STYLE CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME , THANKS FOR THE COFFEE & DONUTS !! GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE......


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:in a few days check out lowlowzandhighriderz.com pics wil b posted. once again thank you touch of style de guada for ur support..let me no when ur event are be happy to roll up the coast brother.


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> :thumbsup:in a few days check out lowlowzandhighriderz.com pics wil b posted. once again thank you touch of style de guada for ur support..let me no when ur event are be happy to roll up the coast brother.


 I WILL LET YOU KNOW , THANKS:yes:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

Thats 1 beautiful looking relax 63 you got...:thumbsup:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> :thumbsup:in a few days check out lowlowzandhighriderz.com pics wil b posted. once again thank you touch of style de guada for ur support..let me no when ur event are be happy to roll up the coast brother.


 message me your number homie so we can keep in touch, thanks....


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup: Mark Medrano 227 so. 7th st. santa paula ca. 93060 805 204 1946 cell 805 525 5315 home. please send yours thanks


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> :thumbsup: Mark Medrano 227 so. 7th st. santa paula ca. 93060 805 204 1946 cell 805 525 5315 home. please send yours thanks


 I MESSAGED YOU , THANKS ILL KEEP IN TOUCH...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

:thumbsup: TTT...


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

Damn, I just saw this thread and missed the show. 
Question for all the 805 gente out there. Last year my wife and I went down to SP on a Friday afternoon and they had
A cruise night that was the bomb. Lots of nice rides,
Musica and cool gente. Can anyone give me info about
When that's starting up again this year? Would like to go. 

Gracias.


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

every 1st friday of the month just started n april. last one in oct. pre 75. hope to see ya there Mark M. clasique touch c.c


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> every 1st friday of the month just started n april. last one in oct. pre 75. hope to see ya there Mark M. clasique touch c.c



Where is this cruise? Who runs it? Is there a contact number? Maybe I can dj it?


----------



## cafeconlechedjs (Aug 28, 2009)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> every 1st friday of the month just started n april. last one in oct. pre 75. hope to see ya there Mark M. clasique touch c.c


Gracias Mark


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

get u info asap brother


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

cafeconlechedjs said:


> Gracias Mark


 :thumbsup: you got it...


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

ttt...


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES (Apr 8, 2013)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA CA. WILL BE HOSTING THERE 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND HOP NEW LOCATION IN FILLMORE CA. APRIL27TH SUNDAY. PRE REG 15.00 PER CAR 20 AT GATE. BICYCLES 10.00. FLYER SOON MARK UR CALENDARS..805 204 1946 MARK...


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

CLASIQUETOUCHPRES said:


> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN CLASIQUE TOUCH C.C SANTA PAULA CA. WILL BE HOSTING THERE 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW AND HOP NEW LOCATION IN FILLMORE CA. APRIL27TH SUNDAY. PRE REG 15.00 PER CAR 20 AT GATE. BICYCLES 10.00. FLYER SOON MARK UR CALENDARS..805 204 1946 MARK...


 :thumbsup:


----------

